# Do you have to be subhuman to get a gf in 2021?



## Deleted member 14682 (Jul 29, 2021)

I'm stalking insta profiles of foids I went to school with. Even the hottest Stacys are fucking 5/10 5'9 - 6'1 guys. 
There is literally no difference between the girls that average John Joe and Chad is dating. I'm seeing pics of these foids showing off their mediocre boyfriend and it's legit suifuel. They're showing so much affection towards them in these photos and the guys look indifferent.
It's the same thing when I go out to a nightclub. So many subhumans with girls 2 - 3 points above them.

I wish the whole thing about foids only fucking Chads was true because that would make sense. But it's just not true from my real life experiences.

My 3 year long oneitis who lives rent free in my head every single minute of every day is currently getting fucked by a manlet little twink shit because I was too autistic to talk to her back then. This little faggot has what I would throw my grandmother off a cliff for. https://looksmax.org/threads/i-got-cucked-by-a-manlet-shit.378781


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Jul 29, 2021)

strong pics


----------



## coolguy1 (Jul 29, 2021)

Post pics


----------



## Deleted member 14682 (Jul 29, 2021)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> strong pics


Not doxxing myself. I want to see if anyone else noticed the same thing or if i'm a legit schizo who's living in a fantasy world.


----------



## gamma (Jul 29, 2021)

Moeggels said:


> Even the hottest Stacys are fucking 5/10 5'9 guys.
> There is literally no difference between the girls that average John Joe and Chad is dating


Another @Biggdink alt account 

@volcelfatcel @Chadeep


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Jul 29, 2021)

Moeggels said:


> Not doxxing myself. I want to see if anyone else noticed the same thing or if i'm a legit schizo who's living in a fantasy world.


I'm not seeing it at least in my area. but I barely ever see couples at all here tbh.

I think generally subhumans always get cucked in LTRs and the bish doesn't actually get wet for them.


----------



## Chadeep (Jul 29, 2021)

gamma said:


> Another @Biggdink alt account
> 
> @volcelfatcel @Chadeep


 https://looksmax.org/threads/holy-shit-most-women-are-2-points-below-what-they-look-video.379492/
He needs to watch this tbh. Look at amount of frauding by these thots any of us can be deluded into thinking subhumans are fucking stacies.


----------



## Deleted member 14682 (Jul 29, 2021)

gamma said:


> Another @Biggdink alt account
> 
> @volcelfatcel @Chadeep


cope



ifyouwannabemylover said:


> I'm not seeing it at least in my area. but I barely ever see couples at all here tbh.
> 
> I think generally subhumans always get cucked in LTRs and the bish doesn't actually get wet for them.


I don't doubt that at least some of them get cucked. But as long as they still get to fuck that pussy they're winners. A 5/10 fucking a Stacy is winning even if she's fucking some other guy on the side.


----------



## Deleted member 399 (Jul 29, 2021)

coolguy1 said:


> Post pics


----------



## Deleted member 14682 (Jul 29, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> https://looksmax.org/threads/holy-shit-most-women-are-2-points-below-what-they-look-video.379492/
> He needs to watch this tbh. Look at amount of frauding by these thots any of us can be deluded into thinking subhumans are fucking stacies.


Irrelevant. To normies in the real world a woman looks like what she does when wearing make-up considering they don't leave their house without it.


----------



## Deleted member 14478 (Jul 29, 2021)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> I'm not seeing it at least in my area. but I barely ever see couples at all here tbh.
> 
> I think generally subhumans always get cucked in LTRs and the bish doesn't actually get wet for them.


This, ngl sometimes the cope is too strong, examples like this happens every time


----------



## lutte (Jul 29, 2021)

you're coping hard underrating guys


----------



## Deleted member 14682 (Jul 29, 2021)

lutte said:


> you're coping hard underrating guys


I’m not. These are the most average joe guys you could come across, guys who you could spend the day with and you’d forget their face next morning.
Some are somewhat tall (6’2) and some are buff but most of them are just skinnyfat normans.


----------



## Dr. Greenberg (Jul 29, 2021)

Well, this is often true to a certain age - before girls realize their own SMV. Many girls do not realize their own SMV until 18 or so. How old is she? Many girls date guys with lower SMV in their youth.

I've been with girls who talk about the "ugly guys" they lost their virginity to or dated in their early teens JFL. They become aware of this later


----------



## lutte (Jul 29, 2021)

Moeggels said:


> I’m not. These are the most average joe guys you could come across, guys who you could spend the day with and you’d forget their face next morning.
> Some are somewhat tall (6’2) and some are buff but most of them are just skinnyfat normans.


they're probably decent looking if you stop comparing to male models


----------



## Cidre enjoyer (Jul 29, 2021)

water
everyone knows looks theory is cope anyway
you have to be NT to get a gf


----------



## Deleted member 14667 (Jul 29, 2021)

Moeggels said:


> I'm stalking insta profiles of foids I went to school with. Even the hottest Stacys are fucking 5/10 5'9 - 6'1 guys.
> There is literally no difference between the girls that average John Joe and Chad is dating. I'm seeing pics of these foids showing off their mediocre boyfriend and it's legit suifuel. They're showing so much affection towards them in these photos and the guys look indifferent.
> It's the same thing when I go out to a nightclub. So many subhumans with girls 2 - 3 points above them.
> 
> ...


id have a gf if that was true tbh they prob are just rich or smth


----------



## Deleted member 14682 (Jul 29, 2021)

Dr. Greenberg said:


> Well, this is often true to a certain age - before girls realize their own SMV. Many girls do not realize their own SMV until 18 or so. How old is she? Many girls date guys with lower SMV in their youth.


I graduated highschool2 years ago so they’re in their early 20.




lutte said:


> they're probably decent looking if you stop comparing to male models


i‘M only comparing them to other guys in my area.




rebs1999 said:


> id have a gf if that was true tbh they prob are just rich or smth


Everyone’s rich where I live.


rebs1999 said:


> id have a gf if that was true tbh they prob are just rich or smth


You’re on an incel forum. You’re not NT. these guys are NT, i’n not denying that.


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jul 29, 2021)

another guy who thinks chads grow on trees or a guy who thinks that when youre high PSL then women are automatically stacked in a row and one by one will be sucking off the chad.


----------



## Deleted member 14682 (Jul 29, 2021)

Phillip Jeffries said:


> another guy who thinks chads grow on trees or a guy who thinks that when youre high PSL then women are automatically stacked in a row and one by one will be sucking off the chad.


I'm aware of how rare Chads are. I'm also aware of how desirable they are so your joke about them lining up isn't that far off. 
I just don't understand how foids, who should have insane standards, are settling for subhumans and actually treating them like they're a prize. It doesn't make logical sense.


----------



## TeraCope54 (Jul 29, 2021)

Reminder that in nightclubs and ig pics all foids wear huge amounts of makeup. Deduct 3psl points for every one of them.


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Jul 29, 2021)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> I'm not seeing it at least in my area. but I barely ever see couples at all here tbh.
> 
> I think generally subhumans always get cucked in LTRs and the bish doesn't actually get wet for them.


LTR is for subhumans slaying is for Chad. Chad gets access to pussy without giving up commitment. Don’t envy those guys you see on IG they are basically slaves to those girls.


----------



## Xangsane (Jul 29, 2021)

Brb using imagination since no pics.


----------



## Xangsane (Jul 29, 2021)

TeraCope54 said:


> Reminder that in nightclubs and ig pics all foids wear huge amounts of makeup. Deduct 3psl points for every one of them.
> View attachment 1245751


What if men wore makeup (not like James Charles, though)
But unfortunately it isn't socially acceptable for us to wear makeup unless if you're gay or female it seems.
Why should only women looksmax?


----------



## turbocuckcel_7000000 (Jul 29, 2021)

this isn't very common, i do see it with girls that are poorly socialized and slightly fucked in the head, a socially savvy subhuman might be able to take advantage of them
most often seen in the working classes, as subhumans have more status in the working class

i had a oneitis just like this though I don't really think about her much anymore, and she also went for a short goofy guy with missing teeth
retard got away with taking 5000 pics with his mouth closed and either no smile or a goofy lip smile with no teeth showing, dumbass clown
guy looked like Dirlewanger ran out of growth hormones

lesson to be learned from this, whores never stay alone for long, and never wait for "the one", ever


----------



## TeraCope54 (Jul 29, 2021)

Xangsane said:


> What if men wore makeup (not like James Charles, though)
> But unfortunately it isn't socially acceptable for us to wear makeup unless if you're gay or female it seems.
> Why should only women looksmax?


Yeah foids can increase their subhuman psl by 2, 3 points with fakeup, but god forbid a man wants a hair transplant or something, he's immediately called insecure.


----------



## Xangsane (Jul 29, 2021)

TeraCope54 said:


> Yeah foids can increase their subhuman psl by 2, 3 points with fakeup, but god forbid a man wants a hair transplant or something, he's immediately called insecure.
> View attachment 1245765


That's true. Society only allows women to looksmax whereas men are told to be slobbish and the girl comes along. 

I'm not sure if I should try on a tiny dab of makeup and wear lifts on a casual walk outside and see how people react.

If women are allowed to wear heels why can't we wear platforms or lifts?


----------



## thereallegend (Jul 29, 2021)

Moeggels said:


> You’re on an incel forum. You’re not NT. these guys are NT, i’n not denying that.


The overwhelming majority of guys are NT. This meme is so annoying.


----------



## thecel (Jul 29, 2021)

Xangsane said:


> What if men wore makeup (not like James Charles, though)
> But unfortunately it isn't socially acceptable for us to wear makeup unless if you're gay or female it seems.
> Why should only women looksmax?



Men don’t looksmax using makeup because they can’t; makeup barely ascends men if at all.


*Most kinds of makeup are incompatible with masculine aesthetics.* The majority of makeup types—like lipstick, blush, eye shadow, mascara, etc.—are feminine and can’t be used to make men look more masculinely aesthetic. The only makeup that men can benefit from are stuff like eyebrow pencils and concealer.
Male beauty is mainly about facial form. The biggest difference between sub-5 males and Chads is their massively different craniofacial bone structures. *Makeup is good for enhancing external features and covering external flaws not creating the illusion of better craniofacial structure.* Incels, whose biggest looks problems are internal and bone-shape-related, can only get very minimal improvements with makeup.









The 3 Tiers of Subhumanity


Tier 1: Surface Falios These falios occur on the surface of your face. Bad skin / acne Bad haircut/hairstyle Inability to grow facial hair Neckbeard / unkempt facial hair Receding hairline Brown eyes Bloodshot eyes Yellowish sclera Dark eye circles Nasolabial folds Wrinkles Faint/sparse...




looksmax.org





Incels aren’t normies covered in acne; incels need osteotomies to look good.


----------



## Deleted member 14682 (Jul 29, 2021)

thereallegend said:


> The overwhelming majority of guys are NT. This meme is so annoying.


Normies don’t know what the internet is outside of Snapchat and Instagram. If you’re here then that means your development was fucked up in one way or another. Normal people don’t use forums such as this.


----------



## Xangsane (Jul 29, 2021)

thecel said:


> Men don’t looksmax using makeup because they can’t; makeup barely ascends men if at all.
> 
> 
> *Most kinds of makeup are incompatible with masculine aesthetics.* The majority of makeup types—like lipstick, blush, eye shadow, mascara, etc.—are feminine and can’t be used to make men look more masculinely aesthetic. The only makeup that men can benefit from are stuff like eyebrow pencils and concealer.
> ...


Nah I'm referring to men who are 5 PSL or above. 
I was just referring to the use of light-handed concealer and maybe a little dark shadow under the natural bone area (e.g. cheekbones and jaw)


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jul 29, 2021)

thecel said:


> Men don’t looksmax using makeup because they can’t; makeup barely ascends men if at all.
> 
> 
> *Most kinds of makeup are incompatible with masculine aesthetics.* The majority of makeup types—like lipstick, blush, eye shadow, mascara, etc.—are feminine and can’t be used to make men look more masculinely aesthetic. The only makeup that men can benefit from are stuff like eyebrow pencils and concealer.
> ...


----------



## thecel (Jul 29, 2021)

TeraCope54 said:


> Yeah foids can increase their subhuman psl by 2, 3 points with fakeup, but god forbid a man wants a hair transplant or something, he's immediately called insecure.
> View attachment 1245765



Women who get huge makeup transformations, like the one above, have decent bone structures and ratios. They aren’t subhumans; they’re normies with acne.

Craniofacially subhuman women can’t get beautiful just by putting on makeup:


----------



## Lawton88 (Jul 29, 2021)

thecel said:


> Women who get huge makeup transformations, like the one above, have decent bone structures and ratios. They aren’t subhumans; they’re normies with acne.
> 
> Craniofacially subhuman women can’t get beautiful just by putting on makeup:
> 
> View attachment 1245810



Depends on what it is. I was shocked how much makeup can hide a messed up nose and lack of decent cheekbones on a female. But when its on thick like that alarm bells should go off the female is a few points below what she is with the crazy makeup.


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Jul 29, 2021)

DM me pics @Moeggels, I will rate the couples honestly. I won't doxx you, I have no interest in ruining users lives. If you want to make them hard to trace, draw bright coloured lines on them so they can't be found online. 

Chances are they are looksmatched. Most couples are actually looksmaxxed. You are either overating the females (likely because its easily to do) or underrating the males. Alternatively you could just be surrounded by jbf couples. Wheat Waffles has a good video on this topic. Its also important to rate people by IRL standards and not PSL autism sub 8 = subhuman standards.


----------



## loksr (Jul 29, 2021)

Moeggels said:


> I'm stalking insta profiles of foids I went to school with. Even the hottest Stacys are fucking 5/10 5'9 - 6'1 guys.
> There is literally no difference between the girls that average John Joe and Chad is dating. I'm seeing pics of these foids showing off their mediocre boyfriend and it's legit suifuel. They're showing so much affection towards them in these photos and the guys look indifferent.
> It's the same thing when I go out to a nightclub. So many subhumans with girls 2 - 3 points above them.
> 
> ...


99.9% of people are in relationships with their looksmatch. You’re imagining the girls mog the guys because 1. You are jealous, this is clear. And 2. You are a simp and a slave to females, this is evident from the fact that you have a oneitis jfl


----------



## Deleted member 14682 (Jul 29, 2021)

loksr said:


> 99.9% of people are in relationships with their looksmatch. You’re imagining the girls mog the guys because 1. You are jealous, this is clear. And 2. You are a simp and a slave to females, this is evident from the fact that you have a oneitis jfl


Even if that was true, in a looksmatched couple, the female’s literal SHIT has more SMV than her boyfriend.
A woman does not need to settle for her looksmatch at all, let alone simp for him on her social media acting like she won the lottery.
And no, a lot of these girls fog their boyfriends. They just do.




mulattomaxxer said:


> DM me pics @Moeggels, I will rate the couples honestly. I won't doxx you, I have no interest in ruining users lives. If you want to make them hard to trace, draw bright coloured lines on them so they can't be found online.
> 
> Chances are they are looksmatched. Most couples are actually looksmaxxed. You are either overating the females (likely because its easily to do) or underrating the males. Alternatively you could just be surrounded by jbf couples. Wheat Waffles has a good video on this topic. Its also important to rate people by IRL standards and not PSL autism sub 8 = subhuman standards.



i’ll try to look for some more obvious pics. Going to sleep now though. But like I said above, a looksmatched couple is not SMVmatched.


----------



## loksr (Jul 29, 2021)

Moeggels said:


> Even if that was true, in a looksmatched couple, the female’s literal SHIT has more SMV than her boyfriend.
> A woman does not need to settle for her looksmatch at all, let alone simp for him on her social media acting like she won the lottery.
> And no, a lot of these girls fog their boyfriends. They just do.


SMV is nothing, it means nothing, you are comparing apples to oranges. I'll let you in on a little secret, a ONS for a man is the equivalent of an LTR for a woman, comparing ONS to ONS is asinine. Women gain nothing from letting chad pump and dump them, their goal is purely to lock down chad in an ltr, which most are aware they won't be able to pull off unless they get really lucky (don't cope on that, average girls are not LOCKING DOWN chads on any regular basis, don't cherrypick and show me an outlier, either.) It goes back to the master key/shitty lock thing, women know that shit to be true even if they get fake offended at it being brought up, they want ltr's, ons' are easy for them and thus give them next to nothing.

The idea of a looksmatch is INSANELY more important in a woman's mind than it is in a man's mind, to the point that I've had several looksmatched girlfriends BRING UP THE FACT THAT WE'RE LOOKSMATCHED (obviously they don't use that terminology.)

I can pretty much guarantee that the majority of couples where you think the girl is better looking is a case of 1. you not knowing yet what women are attracted to and 2. you overrating the girls and/or underrating the guys.

Comparing ons to ons for men and women is like saying the top pro baseball player is the same as the top in the little league, it doesn't convert like that. Or hell, it might even be like saying the top football player is just as good at BASEBALL as the top baseball player, no, they're playing completely different games.


----------



## lonelyguy326 (Jul 29, 2021)

They just do that to virtue signal for Instagram. Step outside you will never see a sub 7 with a girl. It’s just not reality


----------



## Deleted member 14682 (Jul 30, 2021)

loksr said:


> The idea of a looksmatch is INSANELY more important in a woman's mind than it is in a man's mind, to the point that I've had several looksmatched girlfriends BRING UP THE FACT THAT WE'RE LOOKSMATCHED (obviously they don't use that terminology.)
> 
> I can pretty much guarantee that the majority of couples where you think the girl is better looking is a case of 1. you not knowing yet what women are attracted to and 2. you overrating the girls and/or underrating the guys.
> 
> Comparing ons to ons for men and women is like saying the top pro baseball player is the same as the top in the little league, it doesn't convert like that. Or hell, it might even be like saying the top football player is just as good at BASEBALL as the top baseball player, no, they're playing completely different games.


What are you even trying to say? That women want a boyfriend that's her looksmatch instead of a better looking one? 
Male and female SMV is not apples and oranges. Sure, most women have a higher SMV than most men, but high SMV men are a thing. The majority of the girls i'm talking about could literally get boyfriends 3 points higher than their actual boyfriends. They're not looksmatched. A lot of these girls do unironically mog their boyfriends, but even being looksmatched doesn't make sense. I'm not saying they could lock down a Chad, but they could do much better than they're doing. And that's facts.



lonelyguy326 said:


> They just do that to virtue signal for Instagram. Step outside you will never see a sub 7 with a girl. It’s just not reality


No, I see them outside too. And they post pics literally in bed together jfl.


----------



## Preston (Jul 30, 2021)

Moeggels said:


> I'm stalking insta profiles of foids I went to school with. Even the hottest Stacys are fucking 5/10 5'9 - 6'1 guys.
> There is literally no difference between the girls that average John Joe and Chad is dating. I'm seeing pics of these foids showing off their mediocre boyfriend and it's legit suifuel. They're showing so much affection towards them in these photos and the guys look indifferent.
> It's the same thing when I go out to a nightclub. So many subhumans with girls 2 - 3 points above them.
> 
> ...


I've had similar experience and I have shown proof to many users here. Ugly losers with gfs


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jul 30, 2021)

Preston said:


> I've had similar experience and I have shown proof to many users here. Ugly losers with gfs.


lifefuel for you


----------



## Deleted member 14682 (Jul 30, 2021)

Preston said:


> I've had similar experience and I have shown proof to many users here. Ugly losers with gfs.


Thank you. I'm not going crazy after all. Women are generally stupid and if you're NT you can do whatever you want with them unless you're aiming for the top-tier Stacys. 
It's an NT man's world.


----------



## loksr (Jul 30, 2021)

Moeggels said:


> What are you even trying to say? That women want a boyfriend that's her looksmatch instead of a better looking one?
> Male and female SMV is not apples and oranges. Sure, most women have a higher SMV than most men, but high SMV men are a thing.


the ideal for women is to lock down chad, that's not going to happen for the vast majority of women (btw that's not gender specific, everyone would lock down a gigachad/gigastacy if they could), so instead they focus on getting their looksmatch. nearly every relationship you see when you go outside will be looksmatched, girls date their looksmatch or SLIGHTLY above in 99% of cases. I have never heard a non-blackpilled man talk about their looksmatch, maybe some vague mentions of "she's way out of my league" but that's about the closest thing, meanwhile I've known so many girls who make it a BIG point that we're the same looks level (again different terminology)


Moeggels said:


> The majority of the girls i'm talking about could literally get boyfriends 3 points higher than their actual boyfriends. They're not looksmatched.


You asked if you're living in a fantasy world, yes, you are living in a fantasy world. You are a giga simp and you rate women MUCH better than you rate men, don't worry, this is completely normal for a bluepilled guy such as yourself. my recommendation is that you start looking at threads that outline WHAT makes a man attractive specifically.

Hypergamy, in BOTH DIRECTIONS, is bullshit. Take that, ingest it, get it in your system, understand it, accept it. nearly all relationships are looksmatched with some outlier examples, just like everything else.



Moeggels said:


> Thank you. I'm not going crazy after all. Women are generally stupid and if you're NT you can do whatever you want with them unless you're aiming for the top-tier Stacys.
> It's an NT man's world.


whatever copes your boat, I prefer reality
make sure you hold frame bro


----------



## Lihito (Jul 30, 2021)

Moeggels said:


> I'm stalking insta profiles of foids I went to school with. Even the hottest Stacys are fucking 5/10 5'9 - 6'1 guys.
> There is literally no difference between the girls that average John Joe and Chad is dating. I'm seeing pics of these foids showing off their mediocre boyfriend and it's legit suifuel. They're showing so much affection towards them in these photos and the guys look indifferent.
> It's the same thing when I go out to a nightclub. So many subhumans with girls 2 - 3 points above them.
> 
> ...


Bro you are my favorite new forum member


----------



## Preston (Jul 30, 2021)

Moeggels said:


> Thank you. I'm not going crazy after all. Women are generally stupid and if you're NT you can do whatever you want with them unless you're aiming for the top-tier Stacys.
> It's an NT man's world.


For ons I do believe looks matter a lot tho


----------



## Preston (Jul 30, 2021)

Preston said:


> I've had similar experience and I have shown proof to many users here.


I can give proof in dms btw


----------



## Chadeep (Jul 30, 2021)

Preston said:


> I can give proof in dms btw


Send me


----------



## Deleted member 14682 (Jul 30, 2021)

loksr said:


> the ideal for women is to lock down chad, that's not going to happen for the vast majority of women, so instead they focus on getting their looksmatch. nearly every relationship you see when you go outside will be looksmatched, girls date their looksmatch or SLIGHTLY above in 99% of cases. I have never heard a non-blackpilled man talk about their looksmatch, maybe some vague mentions of "she's way out of my league" but that's about the closest thing, meanwhile I've known so many girls who make it a BIG point that we're the same looks level (again different terminology)


So suppose a 5/10 can't get the ideal Chad, so instead of going for a Chadlite or even a HTN, they settle for their looksmatch? What kind of logic is that? Even if she can't get a Chad, she has the SMV to get a much better looking man than her. No reason a 5/10 woman should go for a 5/10 man. I'm aware of many couples being looksmatched. I'm saying that it doesn't make sense, not that it doesn't happen. Compared to a 5/10 woman, a 5/10 man IS a subhuman.


loksr said:


> You asked if you're living in a fantasy world, yes, you are living in a fantasy world. You are a giga simp and you rate women MUCH better than you rate men, don't worry, this is completely normal for a bluepilled guy such as yourself. my recommendation is that you start looking at threads that outline WHAT makes a man attractive specifically.


It's much easier for a woman to be good looking than for a man. Most women can look decent if they're not fat. That's all it takes.
To be good looking a man has to be tall, have a well-defined face and have a big dick. For a woman her height doesn't mean shit, nobody outside of autistic forums ever makes fun of women for having a "loose" pussy. A woman can have a defined face or a cute, soft, chubby face. MAYBE she might have to do some squats if she doesn't naturally have an ass. That's it.


loksr said:


> Hypergamy, in BOTH DIRECTIONS, is bullshit. Take that, ingest it, get it in your system, understand it, accept it. nearly all relationships are looksmatched with some outlier examples, just like everything else.
> 
> 
> whatever copes your boat, I prefer reality
> make sure you hold frame bro


I got pussy handed to me on a silver platter more times than I can count and I barely go out or put myself out there. I'm a virgin if you don't count prostitutes and a girl (oneitis) that was initially crazily into me is making up rumors that i'm stalking her and it's a matter of time before her army of simps beats me up. Meanwhile, she's also fucking some manlet subhuman shit while i'm jacking off into my sock. All because I was too beta to talk to her whenever she came up to me. Not NT IRL = death sentence.


----------



## loksr (Jul 30, 2021)

Moeggels said:


> So suppose a 5/10 can't get the ideal Chad, so instead of going for a Chadlite or even a HTN, they settle for their looksmatch? What kind of logic is that? Even if she can't get a Chad, she has the SMV to get a much better looking man than her. No reason a 5/10 woman should go for a 5/10 man. I'm aware of many couples being looksmatched. I'm saying that it doesn't make sense, not that it doesn't happen. Compared to a 5/10 woman, a 5/10 man IS a subhuman.


If your argument is that it doesn't make sense, then yeah fair enough it doesn't make sense, I'll agree with that, it's what happens though. Since when have women made sense as a general rule? They don't have our T levels, they're not competitive, that's why they aren't always trying to punch up like we do


Moeggels said:


> It's much easier for a woman to be good looking than for a man. Most women can look decent if they're not fat. That's all it takes.
> To be good looking a man has to be tall, have a well-defined face and have a big dick. For a woman her height doesn't mean shit, nobody outside of autistic forums ever makes fun of women for having a "loose" pussy. A woman can have a defined face or a cute, soft, chubby face. MAYBE she might have to do some squats if she doesn't naturally have an ass. That's it.


the only thing you got right there was well defined face (well, close to right), halos =\= requirements
the REQUIREMENTS for a man to be good looking are: don't be recessed, and you should have either a decent eye area or a decent lower third (that or have everything average but with no failoes) From a man's point of view (or at least, from mine) all a chick needs to be attractive is ass and titties, but it's different from a woman's point of view, and that's what she's basing the idea of her looksmatch on. She's rating herself and you objectively whereas you're basing it on your dick only, this is how she decides whether you two look the same or not.


Moeggels said:


> I got pussy handed to me on a silver platter more times than I can count and I barely go out or put myself out there. I'm a virgin if you don't count prostitutes and a girl that was initially crazily into me is making up rumors that i'm stalking her and it's a matter of time before her army of simps beats me up. Meanwhile, she's also fucking some manlet subhuman shit while i'm jacking off into my sock. All because I was too beta to talk to her whenever she came up to me. Not NT IRL = death sentence.


If you were better looking you could shit your pants and still get your dick sucked, promise (that's an exaggeration)
That's also not related to being NT, if you're good looking you'll have success by PUTTING YOURSELF OUT THERE at all, that's not NT, that's just called, you know, going outside. You can be a good looking autist and still have success, you just have to actually talk to them.

Listen, you're not the first autistic narcy to come here and try to make the argument that looks aren't important so you can pretend that you're better looking than you are, and you won't be the last either. This thread has existed thousands of times before, it's still a cope


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Jul 30, 2021)

Moeggels said:


> I'm stalking insta profiles of foids I went to school with. Even the hottest Stacys are fucking 5/10 5'9 - 6'1 guys.
> There is literally no difference between the girls that average John Joe and Chad is dating. I'm seeing pics of these foids showing off their mediocre boyfriend and it's legit suifuel. They're showing so much affection towards them in these photos and the guys look indifferent.
> It's the same thing when I go out to a nightclub. So many subhumans with girls 2 - 3 points above them.
> 
> ...


This is common in UK lmao where you from? Usually comes from social circle from school days


----------



## Deleted member 14682 (Jul 30, 2021)

loksr said:


> If your argument is that it doesn't make sense, then yeah fair enough it doesn't make sense, I'll agree with that, it's what happens though. Since when have women made sense as a general rule? They don't have our T levels, they're not competitive, that's why they aren't always trying to punch up like we do


Women still have a sexuality. They obsess over good looking guys. I see them posting men on their VSCOs all the time. Then those same women go out and date subhumans or just average joe 5/10 guys.


loksr said:


> the only thing you got right there was well defined face (well, close to right), halos =\= requirements
> the REQUIREMENTS for a man to be good looking are: don't be recessed, and you should have either a decent eye area or a decent lower third (that or have everything average but with no failoes)


Height and penis are important too. But yeah, those requirements don't really apply to women in the same way. Weak jaw, strong jaw, they attractive either way. 


loksr said:


> From a man's point of view (or at least, from mine) all a chick needs to be attractive is ass and titties, but it's different from a woman's point of view, and that's what she's basing the idea of her looksmatch on.


Sure. A quick google search will tell you what women find attractive, which is exactly what I said above. And it's not really rocket science. I'm 100% straight but I know a good looking man when I see one, just like I do with women. 
Women are the same. 


loksr said:


> If you were better looking you could shit your pants and still get your dick sucked, promise (that's an exaggeration)
> That's also not related to being NT, if you're good looking you'll have success by PUTTING YOURSELF OUT THERE at all, that's not NT, that's just called, you know, going outside. You can be a good looking autist and still have success, you just have to actually talk to them.


I'm good looking enough to get occasional street approaches and multiple approaches whenever I go to a bar or club. And the conversation always starts with the woman complimenting my looks. So i'm probably not ugly. I always either bore them off, despite them being 100% down for sex at first or I get a sudden feeling of inferiority and I simply run away because it's too much for my autistic brain to handle.


loksr said:


> Listen, you're not the first autistic narcy to come here and try to make the argument that looks aren't important so you can pretend that you're better looking than you are, and you won't be the last either. This thread has existed thousands of times before, it's still a cope


I'm good looking enough to regularly get offered sex. Still a virgin.


----------



## Deleted member 14682 (Jul 30, 2021)

Chadethnic101 said:


> This is common in UK lmao where you from? Usually comes from social circle from school days


Germland. I lived in the UK for a while though.


----------



## loksr (Jul 30, 2021)

Moeggels said:


> Women still have a sexuality. They obsess over good looking guys. I see them posting men on their VSCOs all the time. Then those same women go out and date subhumans or just average joe 5/10 guys.


She's not dating subhumans unless he's rich or she's a subhuman herself (barring extreme outlier examples)
Like I said, they all ideally want chad, it's not going to happen, they go for their looksmatch instead (it's just what happens, yes I know it doesn't make sense, yes they can likely get a htn or a chadlite, for whatever reason 99% will choose their looksmatch instead. The only reasonable explanation I've heard is that they prefer not to be mogged, and that does make sense, many girls do like to pretend like they don't find chads attractive and shit just to boost their own egos.)


Moeggels said:


> Height and penis are important too. But yeah, those requirements don't really apply to women in the same way. Weak jaw, strong jaw, they attractive either way.


important =\= requirement
if you can give examples of good looking guys without these features, then they're not REQUIREMENTS.
Like I said, you're rating female attractiveness differently than girls rate female attractiveness, they all have their own little systems for it and that's how they come up with their looksmatch ideas.


Moeggels said:


> Sure. A quick google search will tell you what women find attractive, which is exactly what I said above. And it's not really rocket science. I'm 100% straight but I know a good looking man when I see one, just like I do with women.
> Women are the same.


No a quick google search won't tell you what women find attractive, it'll tell you to get a good haircut and be confident, to ACTUALLY know you need a site like this. Anyway I offered underrating men as a possible explanation, but we're not going to brush off the fact that you're an obvious giga simp female worshipper who's almost certainly overrating every woman you see, you said it yourself "it doesn't take much for me to consider a woman attractive" In YOUR eyes they are not looksmatched, in HER eyes they ARE looksmatched, that's just the truth of it. Yes she could do better but she prefers to be looksmatched. No you're not seeing attractive girls dating subhumans on any regular basis, you are 100% not, I promise you this.


Moeggels said:


> I'm good looking enough to get occasional street approaches and multiple approaches whenever I go to a bar or club. And the conversation always starts with the woman complimenting my looks. So i'm probably not ugly. I always either bore them off, despite them being 100% down for sex at first or I get a sudden feeling of inferiority and I simply run away because it's too much for my autistic brain to handle.
> 
> I'm good looking enough to regularly get offered sex. Still a virgin.


Stop calling it "offered sex," if you were being offered sex you would just say "yes" and that's that. You're not being offered sex, you're being offered an opportunity to prove that your looks level is high enough to justify your behavior, it's clearly not. That's not an NT pill, though, that's a "don't be giga autistic unless you're chad" pill
If you were SLIGHTLY less autistic or SLIGHTLY more attractive then you wouldn't have made this thread, I'll put it that way
This is a choice though, all you have to do is say some stupid but straightforward shit and you'll probably be fine. "girls won't do 100% of the work for me" is not an nt pill, it's a "don't be a pussy" pill, it's a "you have to actually do SOMETHING if you're sub chad" pill (even that's not true in every case, I'm definitely sub chad but even I've had girls do 100% of the work before, you're just unlucky)


----------



## SixCRY (Jul 30, 2021)

pics or stfu nigga


----------



## Deleted member 14682 (Jul 30, 2021)

,


----------



## loksr (Jul 30, 2021)

Moeggels said:


> ,


I don't know why you just deleted all of that, I saw most of it though

I don't have to EXPLAIN the looksmatch thing, I'm telling you as an objective fact that the majority of couples are looksmatched. WHY that is? there's no real answer when women automatically have higher smv than men, but it IS that. You go outside, you see looksmatched couples. You see normie girls with normie guys, it's just what you see, it is what it is. Guys above that level are decently rare in general, that could be a decent explanation for it, but again I don't have to explain WHY that is, because that's not the point, I'm not going to try to dissect and explain female behavior for you. Actually, maybe I know what's happening, you're probably placing a LOT of emphasis on height, I see a lot of gl girls with gl manlets too (not turbo manlets, we're not going to give anybody the opportunity to cope here), you're probably just learning that face is a lot more important than height and combining that with simping for every chick you see

Also don't try to pretend I'm bluepilled when you're the guy trying to pretend that subhumans can get high tier beckies by being "nt broooo" when it's not happening on any regular basis sans money.


----------



## Deleted member 14682 (Jul 30, 2021)

loksr said:


> I don't know why you just deleted all of that, I saw most of it though
> 
> I don't have to EXPLAIN the looksmatch thing, I'm telling you as an objective fact that the majority of couples are looksmatched. WHY that is? there's no real answer when women automatically have higher smv than men, but it IS that. You go outside, you see looksmatched couples. You see normie girls with normie guys, it's just what you see, it is what it is. Guys above that level are decently rare in general, that could be a decent explanation for it, but again I don't have to explain WHY that is, because that's not the point, I'm not going to try to dissect and explain female behavior for you. Actually, maybe I know what's happening, you're probably placing a LOT of emphasis on height, I see a lot of gl girls with gl manlets too (not turbo manlets, we're not going to give anybody the opportunity to cope here), you're probably just learning that face is a lot more important than height and combining that with simping for every chick you see
> 
> Also don't try to pretend I'm bluepilled when you're the guy trying to pretend that subhumans can get high tier beckies by being "nt broooo" when it's not happening on any regular basis sans money.


Then you're making shit up off the top of your head. Either women go for the best looking men they can find or they go for their looksmatches. Pick one. Do you even interact with them?

I'm a virgin solely because i'm not NT. Being better looking than I am wouldn't change anything.


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Jul 30, 2021)

Moeggels said:


> Even if that was true, in a looksmatched couple, the female’s literal SHIT has more SMV than her boyfriend.
> A woman does not need to settle for her looksmatch at all, let alone simp for him on her social media acting like she won the lottery.
> And no, a lot of these girls fog their boyfriends. They just do.
> 
> ...


SMV operates differently for men and women. You can't compare men and women under the guise of SMV. It doesn't work because men have much higher sex drives, and are much more willing to settle.

A landwhale could eventually get a ONS with chad, but thats because men have higher sex drives. Maybe his friends were telling him to go "shag that fat bird" for a joke. However chad would *NEVER COMMIT *to a becky. There are exceptions but in alot of cases where chad is fucking becky she is a ONS/side piece. 

I have seen couples where they are mismatched lookswise, but this is in the minority. 90% of couples are looksmatched.


----------



## lonelyguy326 (Jul 30, 2021)

Moeggels said:


> What are you even trying to say? That women want a boyfriend that's her looksmatch instead of a better looking one?
> Male and female SMV is not apples and oranges. Sure, most women have a higher SMV than most men, but high SMV men are a thing. The majority of the girls i'm talking about could literally get boyfriends 3 points higher than their actual boyfriends. They're not looksmatched. A lot of these girls do unironically mog their boyfriends, but even being looksmatched doesn't make sense. I'm not saying they could lock down a Chad, but they could do much better than they're doing. And that's facts.
> 
> 
> No, I see them outside too. And they post pics literally in bed together jfl.


If that’s the case why do I not have a gf? I am sub 5


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Aug 5, 2021)

betabux


----------



## Lawton88 (Aug 5, 2021)

Its changed like crazy in recent years. Most of these females don't want to looksmatch when single and money has lost the value it had years ago when average looks Joe could get hot females by having the money. I. see those guys simping now even at higher ages. If you do see a single female looksmatched at places like bars etc where people are looking to hookup her and the guy are usually 7/10s at least. Its crazy how the single 5/10 females act now compared to years ago.


----------



## oldcelloser (Aug 8, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> betabux


better incel than cuck as the saying goes


----------



## Deleted member 15441 (Oct 22, 2021)

Deleted member 14682 said:


> I'm stalking insta profiles of foids I went to school with. Even the hottest Stacys are fucking 5/10 5'9 - 6'1 guys.
> There is literally no difference between the girls that average John Joe and Chad is dating. I'm seeing pics of these foids showing off their mediocre boyfriend and it's legit suifuel. They're showing so much affection towards them in these photos and the guys look indifferent.
> It's the same thing when I go out to a nightclub. So many subhumans with girls 2 - 3 points above them.
> 
> ...


Water.

"Went to school with" Once a girls out of college her strategy takes a 180 degree turn. Only a few 2-5% are chad whores.

Most girls date Normie-High Tier Normies from their friendgroups. OLD are fuck apps, nothing else. Women date 1-3 points down on guys they know are simps, trustyworthy, betabuxers, marriage potential,friendly...etc.

Hot girls/above average girls want to leverage their looks and *get a good provider* before their old and washed up. Girl do NOT want to waste year(s) dating/pump and dumped/single with Looksmatchs and chadlites. So they date DOWN.

Just be NT, Social Circle theory strikes agian.

Wanna go lonewolf max and looksmax, have fun smahing low tier beckies of OLD.


----------



## Deleted member 15441 (Oct 22, 2021)

loksr said:


> If your argument is that it doesn't make sense, then yeah fair enough it doesn't make sense, I'll agree with that, it's what happens though. Since when have women made sense as a general rule? They don't have our T levels, they're not competitive, that's why they aren't always trying to punch up like we do
> 
> the only thing you got right there was well defined face (well, close to right), halos =\= requirements
> the REQUIREMENTS for a man to be good looking are: don't be recessed, and you should have either a decent eye area or a decent lower third (that or have everything average but with no failoes) From a man's point of view (or at least, from mine) all a chick needs to be attractive is ass and titties, but it's different from a woman's point of view, and that's what she's basing the idea of her looksmatch on. She's rating herself and you objectively whereas you're basing it on your dick only, this is how she decides whether you two look the same or not.
> ...


You make logical points. So the girl is going off FACE and all guys see is ASS/TITTIES.

While I think they prefer looksmatched males. I do believe they date down a 1-2 points when looking to marry. Chicks have to really punch below their belt if they want a guy to actually marry them. Tons and Tons of women trying to date looksmatchs or even a mogger get left pump/dumped after weeks/months/years.


----------



## loksr (Oct 22, 2021)

BMXrider213 said:


> You make logical points. So the girl is going off FACE and all guys see is ASS/TITTIES.
> 
> While I think they prefer looksmatched males. I do believe they date down a 1-2 points when looking to marry. Chicks have to really punch below their belt if they want a guy to actually marry them. Tons and Tons of women trying to date looksmatchs or even a mogger get left pump/dumped after weeks/months/years.


I’d say 99% of couples are looksmatched, the idea of hypergamy is generally just narcy copes so delusional average guys can go “I’m definitely chadlite trust me why can I only get average girls?”

girls are pretty autistic about being sure they’re with their rough looksmatch in my experience


----------



## thecel (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## DrTony (Oct 22, 2021)

Deleted member 14682 said:


> Women still have a sexuality. They obsess over good looking guys. I see them posting men on their VSCOs all the time. Then those same women go out and date subhumans or just average joe 5/10 guys.
> 
> Height and penis are important too. But yeah, those requirements don't really apply to women in the same way. Weak jaw, strong jaw, they attractive either way.
> 
> ...


You are not as good looking as you think you are. Sorry to burst your bubble. To make matters worse, you are NT but you sexually inexperience, you lack performance in bed, and that’s where your “autism” or inhibitions stem from. Start being honest with yourself. It will help you in the long run


----------



## ChristianChad (Oct 22, 2021)

DrTony said:


> You are not as good looking as you think you are. Sorry to burst your bubble. To make matters worse, you are NT but you sexually inexperience, you lack performance in bed, and that’s where your “autism” or inhibitions stem from. Start being honest with yourself. It will help you in the long run


you havent been active in ages 
i asked you about longitudal bone growth why havent u replied


----------



## DrTony (Oct 22, 2021)

What was the question? I have been busy with actual research (not “internet” research as in googling stuff). When it comes to long bone growth, this forum is very misguided. For example , they thing that GH and AI will enhance your adult height above and beyond what is predicted by your genetic blueprint. This is simply not the case. Doing this when you have advanced bone age or growth plates are nearly fused is even more misguided. People simply ignore that the asymmetric division in the stem cell pool of chndroprogenitors in the local niche at the froth plates is the limiting step


----------



## Broly (Oct 22, 2021)

another example of a guy who overestimates females and underestimates men


----------



## delta7 (Dec 7, 2021)

When I go to bars and clubs all I see are subhumans leaving them with girls while the Good looking guys go home with nothing to jerk off. Just be NT subhuman theory seems legit


----------

